# Good night



## poul

Hello Friends

I wish to say in tagalog:

Hi Sweetheart. I wishing you get a good and long sleep. Nice dreams.

my own suggestion:

Hoy kasintahan. ako magnase mabuti ng mahaba matulog sa ang mo. matamis mga panaginip.

Please correct me.​


----------



## Lancel0t

LOL! Yung translation is very literal..  this would be the proper translation.

Aking Mahal (My love / sweetheart), nais ko sanang magkaroon ka ng maganda at mahabang pagtulog at magkaroon ng magadang panaginip.


----------



## ShroomS

Poul, you did that translation word for word. I'm afraid it doesn't make much sense. For some English sentences, you will have to change the order of the words to translate it properly to Tagalog. Otherwise, it really won't make much sense.

Anyway, "Hoy" is used to call the attention of someone, unlike "hi" which is supposed to greet someone. Plus, the word "hoy" is more associated with impoliteness. It is considered rude and impolite if you use "Hoy" in trying to call the attention of someone you don't know. There are no words of greetings in Tagalog like Hi or Hello so you can cast the greetings aside.

Moreover, "Kasintahan" translates closely to "lover" but it is not used as a term of endearment. Instead, you take away the first and last syllable to end up with its root word which is "Sinta". This is the more appropriate term. The other terms of endearment you can use are: Mahal, Irog and Giliw. Of all these terms however, the most casual and most regularly used is "Mahal".

Also, I don't think there's a word "Magnase" in Tagalog. I think you meant "Magnasa" which translates more closely to "to desire" rather than "to wish". "Wish" in Tagalog is "Hiling".

Lastly, The word "Matulog" comes from the root word "tulog" which means "sleep". Putting the prefix "ma" makes it a verb, but in your sentence you used sleep as a noun. So to correct this, you add the tagalog prefix "pag" to make it a noun. So instead of the word "matulog", you should say "pagtulog".


----------



## poul

Salamat po

Thanks for your help. to both of you. special to ShroomS takeing you time to explain about the grammar, and correcting me.


----------

